# another ? linear appraisal



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm on the ADGA site- under the linear appraisal trait means- I need some clarification please. talking about ND
What is FS? Stature and strength?? height, and/or overall body size and shape? If it's height, and or overall body size, how would that differ from dairyness if you are judging a dairy breed? 
thanks again ahead of time
AND (sorry) I see where the numbers are and understand the meaning of STDDEV and mean- and it lists the numbers but in (for example) for diaryness the mean of 29.46 what or how do they come to the number - is it a score card for that characteristic that is allotted so many point??


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

anyone showing dairies able to answer these??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think I attached a pic. We'll see if it shows up.

Here's how to judge it:



ADGA Linear Traits Ideal Point Ranges
(Translation: This is the chart to judge the goat conformation below).​
Stature - meet standard for breed at 4 years of age
Strength* - 27 to 33
Dairyness* - 33 to 38
Teat Diameter - 18 to 28
Rear Legs - 25 to 30
Rump Angle - 30 to 35
Rump Width - 30 to 35
Fore Udder Attachment - 35 to 42
Rear Udder Height - 40 to 45
Rear Udder Arch - 32 to 40
Udder Depth - 22 to 27
Medial Suspensory Ligament - 28 to 32
Teat Placement - 25 to 30

*animals outstanding in Dairy Character are a combination of these ranges in strength and dairyness.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

thank you, do you know how they get the numbers for stddev and mean??


----------

